# 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?



## heinzrch (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen kleinen, feinen, ruhigen Außenborder zulegen.
Diesen möchte ich vorrangig für kleine gemütliche Angeltrips oder Spazierfahrten z.B. in Meckpomm, Berliner Umland, Bodensee, Theiß in Ungarn oder ähnliches nutzen.
Er muß noch bequem zu tragen sein, und noch in einen Kofferraum (Kombi) mit reinpassen.
Das zugehörige Boot wird entweder ein Pioner 10 oder 12, oder so ein Holzkahn (Ruderboot), den man fast überall mieten kann, sein.

Unter o.g. Gesichtspunkten wäre das dann ein 4PS 4-takter (Yamaha F4A, Honda BF5 o.ä.).
Die meisten 5er bzw. alle 6er Viertakter sind definitiv zu schwer und unhandlich.

 |kopfkrat Frage: ist ein 4er 4-Takt ausreichend, für das was ich machen möchte?

Nochmals: ich bleibe immer dicht unter Land und will nicht Wasserski fahren...


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Kann man schwer sagen kommt drauf an wo du fahren möchtest. Also auf ein grösseren Baggersee mit wenig Wind mag das ausreichen. Aber auf ein offenes Gewässer mit Strömung und Wind würde ich es nicht wagen.


Schau doch mal nach 2 Taktern die neueren sind auch schön ruhig schlucken auch nicht viel mehr Sprit. Obendrein sind diese Leichter, und vorallem im unteren Drehzahlbereich stärker wie die 4 Takter.


----------



## Lotte (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

moin-moin,



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> .... Bodensee, ...



dann beachte aber bitte, daß der motor eine bodenseezulassung haben muß!!! |kopfkrat kann es sein, daß auf dem bodensee nur noch 4-takter fahren dürfen???


----------



## basswalt (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

würde auch mal den 4ps von Tohatsu anschauen. der wiegt nur 26 kg.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Auf dem Bodensee dürfen tatsächlich nur 4Takter mit bestimmten Abgaswerten "Bodenseezulassung" fahren.

Ich habe mir im Sommer einen 5 PS 4Takter von Mercury "Bodensee" gekauft.
Paßt locker in meinen Kombi und ist auch noch handlich vom Gewicht her (30 Kg).

Der Motor hat separaten Tank, da er damit auch wirklich bequem (=sauber) transportiert werden kann und nicht immer zuerst der Tank geleert usw ....

Nach 4 Wochen Dauereinsatz  kann ich nichts an dem Motor aussetzen ... hoffe es bleibt so #h


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Hi,

die Honda Motoren BF4,5A und BF5A haben auch die Bodenseezulassung. Beim Viertakter mußt du aber dran denken das evtl. Öl auslaufen könnte (ist mir aber noch nie passiert). Vom Gewicht her sind die Viertakter auch immer schwerer als die Zweitakter. Dafür kann man aber beim Viertakter an jeder Tankstelle Benzin holen und in den Tank füllen und beim Zweitakter mußt man immer noch selber mischen. Die Viertakter sind auch meist wesentlich leiser im Betrieb. Vom Preis her sind die Viertakter meistens teurer als die Zweitakter.
Ich hab den Honda BF4,5A an ein 4x1,5 Meter GFK-Boot und bei Vollgas kann ich nicht mehr über das Buk schauen da die Spitze soweit aus dem Wasser kommt (ist schon richtig eingestellt es fehlt nur ca. 0,5 PS damit das Boot in Gleitfahrt kommen würde). Für ein Boot dieser Größe reicht der Motor allemal. 

Viel Spaß beim suchen des richtigen Motors.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## pechi24 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

@ Klaus S.

Hast du schonmal versucht dich weiter nach vorn zu setzen, funktioniert bei mir auch. dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.

@ Heinz
Mach ruhig die 5 PS voll, soviel schwerer ist der Motor dann auch nicht mehr. Und du hast im Gegensatz zu 4 PS immerhin 25% mehr Leistung. Wenn doch mal mehr Wind ist, macht das schon einen Unterschied. Wenn du den Motor für gemütliche Spazierfahrten nutzen willst, würde ich persönlich einen 4-Takter nehmen, der schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen uns stinkt auch nicht.


----------



## Schütti (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Hallo Richard,

ich habe super Erfahrung mit meinem Honda BF2 (2 PS) gemacht #6 und würde diesen nie wieder hergeben. Allerdings fahre ich auch nur ein 3,0 m Schlauchi.
Der Motor ist ein 4-Takter (luftgekühlt), hat eine Fliehkraftkupplung und wiegt schlappe 13,0 kg. Benzingerüche gibt´s keine (Unterwasserauspuff), da kein Gemisch getankt werden muss. Der Motor läuft an dem kleinen Boot äusserst gut und ich fahre ausschliesslich auf der Ostsee damit. Natürlich nur bei ruhigem Wasser und in Ufernähe. Mir war halt das Gewicht am wichtigsten da ich Probleme mit dem Rücken habe |uhoh: . Habe mir vor einigen Jahren von einem Freund einen 8 PS Mercury 2-Takter geliehen (32 kg), dass war der absolute Horror. Übrigens gibt´s den Motor mit Bodenseezulassung und mitlerweile auch mit 2,3 PS. Auch der Preis ist mit ca. 650,00 Euro recht angenehm. Na dann, überleg mal.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus S.
> 
> Hast du schonmal versucht dich weiter nach vorn zu setzen, funktioniert bei mir auch. dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.
> 
> ...


----------



## uhehn (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Ich habe noch eine Pinnenverlängerung in der Garage, könntest die käuflich erwerben, wenn du möchtest.

Ich würde mir glaub ich keine Lenkung auf son kleinen Motor bauen.


----------



## heinzrch (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten !
Schütti: den 2er Honda kenn ich, aber wenn man mit leicht überhöhten Standgas schleppen will, schleift vermutlich immer die Fliehkraftkuppung leicht, was der auf Dauer schlecht bekommt...ansonsten echt ein feines Maschinchen.
Klaus S: der BF 4,5 oder 5 ist auch bei mir in der engeren Wahl, schnurrt der schön ruhig ? - Bodenseezulassung hat leider nur der 4,5er, nicht der 5er !
Kann man am Bodensee mit dem richtigen bodenseezugelassenen Motor und einem zugelassenen (Papiere) Boot einfach einsetzen und losfahren? - oder kommt da erst vorher Papierkrieg mit dem Schiffahrtsamt ?
Den Yamaha F4A kennt wohl keiner (der wäre 5kg leichter als der Honda, und billiger)


----------



## Schütti (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Hallo heinzrch,
habe bis jetzt beim langsamen Sleppen mit dem Honda BF2 noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Aber vermutlich hast du Recht, dass diese Art des Fahrens für die Fliehkraftkupplung auf Dauer nicht gut ist.

Habe mal vor einiger Zeit beim Händler einen SELVA Goldfish 4PS 4-Takter gesehen und war davon ziemlich angetan da dieser meiner Meinung nach der leichteste ist in der PS-Klasse. Guck´s du hier: http://www.selvamarine.com/english/motori/index.cfm.htm

Nach Aussage des Händlers soll dort ein YAMAHA-Motor drinstecken |kopfkrat .

Na ja, wie dem aus sei, schau einfach mal rein. Dieser ist vom Preis auch ganz angenehm.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo heinzrch,
> habe bis jetzt beim langsamen Sleppen mit dem Honda BF2 noch keine Probleme gehabt.
> Aber vermutlich hast du Recht, dass diese Art des Fahrens für die Fliehkraftkupplung auf Dauer nicht gut ist.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo heinzrch,
habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut. Der SELVA Goldfish wiegt 22 kg. Ich denke, weniger Gewicht kannst du in dieser Klasse nicht erwarten. 

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## heinzrch (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Hallo Schütti,

der Selva Goldfisch ist baugleich mit dem Yamaha F4A, der ja eh meine erste Wahl ist.
Den gibts z.Zt. bei nem Händler nördlich von Berlin für 849€ !
Weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich den von Berlin nach Fürth bekomme....


----------



## Acki (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

@ Richard schau hier mal nach |kopfkrat http://www.iloxx.de/webprodukte/standard.asp?pr=xxl&uid=e Greetz Acki#6


----------



## heinzrch (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Danke, Acki, das bedeutet, daß ein Außenborder Deutschlandweit für ca. 70 - 80€ transportiert wird. Vieleicht mach ichs so....


----------



## Acki (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

@ Richard hab ich auch gemacht muste für 120 Kg Motor 65.-euro bezahlen,noch eine Adresse:www.aussenbordermarkt.de ist vieleicht noch besser!!!#6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Hallo @heinrch,
der Motor spring immer beim ersten Zug an (auch nach längeren stehen, sogar nach der Winterpause) man muß nur meistens den Choke ziehen. Er läuft sehr ruhig und zum schleppen hab ich das Standgas soweit wie möglich runtergeregelt (kommt man ganz gut ran und man braucht kein Werkzeug dazu). Den Motor mußt Du beim Wasserschiffahrtsamt anmelden und dann bekommst Du eine Bootsnummer zugewiesen die Du an deinen Boot anbringen mußt (die Zahlen und Buchstaben müßen glaub ich 10 cm hoch). Es kostet natürlich auch Kohle (ich glaub ich hab um die 30 Euro bezahlt). Du bekommst dann eine Art Ausweis für den Motor wo auch der Bootstyp mit eingetragen wird (den brauch man aber nicht verlängern und ist in ganz Deutschland gültig). Achja, unter 3 PS brauchst Du nicht zum Wasserschiffahrtsamt und den Motor anmelden sondern nur in der Innenseite vom Boot die Motornummer aufschreiben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bißchen weiterhelfen.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Albatros (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 4 PS Außenborder in geschützten Gewässern ausreichend ?*

Moin Richard#h

vorweg erst einmal, bei einem Pioner 10 höchstens 4 PS motorisieren, bei 5 PS und Vollgas, saugt dir das Heck zu tief ein und Wasser könnte evtl. über die Motorwanne laufen. Wenn 5 PS, dann nur mittels einer Verlängerung und sitzen auf der mittleren Sitzbank.

Ich weiss nicht, bei einer Anschaffung für die nächsten 20 oder 30 Jahre, würde ich nicht unbedingt auf ca. 100Euro gucken und mir einen Motor kaufen, dessen Wiederverkaufswert drastisch in den Keller sinkt. Überleg mal, viele Leute kennen noch nicht einmal Selva und für einen Yamaha bekommst Du nach z.B. 10 Jahren bestimmt mehr Geld, wie für einen Selva. Es stimmt das Yamaha und Selva, auch Mercury, teilweise bei bestimmten Motoren die selbe Schiene fahren, aber noch längst nicht alles, ist baugleich. Unterwasserteil, Welle, Kraftkopf ähnlich aufgebaut usw. mögen zwar identisch sein, aber die Mimik ist es, wo es nachher drauf ankommt und die ist noch lange nicht baugleich! Wir bekommen zwar nicht viele Selva`s in unserer Werkstatt, aber die meisten von denen, haben Probleme mit dem Schwungrad, bzw. mit der Anreissmechanik. Auch haben wir von einigen Kunden gehört, daß es gewisse Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Ersatzteilen geben soll, liegt natürlich auch am Händler vor Ort, wenn man denn einen hat (auch ein wichtiges Kriterium beim Motorenkauf), denn dieser muss schließlich auch mal gewartet werden, bzw. die Verschleissteile wie Impeller, Annoden, Zündkerzen, Dichtungen etc. ersetzt werden. Ach ja, fast vergessen: Ein guter Händler sollte Dir bei Barzahlung einen Rabatt gewähren, daß der Unterschied zu dem F4 höchstens noch 100 - 130Euro ist, daher die Empfehlung zum F4.

Der etwas teurere Honda BF4,5 (Bodensee) wird ca. noch mal 200Euro teurer sein wie der F4, dafür ist er noch laufruhiger (F4 läuft nicht ganz rund und vibriert), bietet aber dafür noch einen zusätzlichen 12 Ltr. Kunstofftank für längere Fahrten. Leider ist seit 2003 für den gleichen Preis, der Gleichrichter zur Batterieladung nicht mehr enthalten  :c  Gerade für ein Angelboot mit Fishfinder, Licht etc. ideal, wird aber sehr schwer dran zu kommen sein. Sonst wäre dieser Motor auf jeden Fall erste Wahl.

Die Transportkosten mit 80Euro für solch einen Motor, sind viel zu hoch. UPS nimmt für solch einen Karton höchstens die Hälfte #6


----------

